# Friday the 13th Trauma!!



## divinewind_007 (Jul 14, 2007)

Dispatched to MVA rollover 2 pts ejected. We requested air medical to be on standby. 

Arrival at scene:

Was actually only one patient. Have no idea who told them 2. 19 year old face down unresponsive. Launched helo for scene flight and did total c-spine immobilization. Minor abbrasions to left leg. Laceration to right wrist. No obviouse broke bones. Small laceration above right eye. No signs of alcohol or drugs.

Vitals:
HR  90
B/P 130/78
Glucose   112
O2 Sat 96%
Breath sounds equal and clear 
Pupils reactive but sluggish
I believe partner said normal sinus on monitor...aint for sure


Treatment:
Non rebreather 15 lpm
Bi lateral 16 gauge iv's with LR at KVO
Pt. came around some and was making grunting noises. 
Pt. would become combative off and on. 
RSI implemented.
Helo arrived and pt. was transported to Level 1 Trauma Center.
Last update we recieved was pt. had a closed head injury. Thats all we know.

Anything you would have done different? Any suggestons?


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Jul 14, 2007)

What would your ground transport time been versus waiting on a helo? Factor in your transport time to LZ, wait time for the helo to land, time the helo crew spent on scene, and their actual flight time to the trauma center against driving straight there emergently. If they were equal I would have driven.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jul 14, 2007)

Ditto the above, but it sounds like everything else was fine.  Not much you can do with a (suspected) closed head injury in the field, so that leaves getting the victim to definitive care for his injuries.


----------



## divinewind_007 (Jul 14, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> What would your ground transport time been versus waiting on a helo? Factor in your transport time to LZ, wait time for the helo to land, time the helo crew spent on scene, and their actual flight time to the trauma center against driving straight there emergently. If they were equal I would have driven.




Closest Level 1 Trauma Center is 2 hours away running emergency from here. Nearest hospital period is mininum 45 minutes. However we are blessed with good helo coverage. We have 4 helos within 20 minute range. Luckily the closest one was at their base. 7 minute flight time to us. LZ was set up 1 mile from wreck scene. We also was lucky and had a extra EMT on board who was on his was to work.  The helo was setting down as we were preparing our RSI protocols. Helo crew helped us RSI. They were probably on ground for minium 10 minutes before they lifted off. 20 minute flight time.  So about 37 minutes for them to get him to a level 1 versus the 2 hours for us.

Pt. Update:
Bad Head Injury
Lung Collapse
2 Broke Ribs
They also removed his spleen. 
He is currently listed as critical and doctors are skeptical he will pull through.


----------



## beckoncall62 (Jul 15, 2007)

*More Friday 13th Trauma*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v00NFMyfT_Q


----------



## 94accord (Jul 15, 2007)

that is absolutly insane! i do not want to know what they both must be going through with that. Lets just hope they didn't already dislike each other cause that could bring charges! lol althought i am sure there will be some hostility now hee hee


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 15, 2007)

That was intense!! The javelin throw and ur call how is he? any news?


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 18, 2007)

I wonder if the athlete ripped it out himself... if not, I don't know if the EMTs should have ripped it out. You can cause a lot of damage taking out something that probably penetrated deep.


----------



## Pablo the Pirate (Jul 31, 2007)

i know this is terrible but i was waiting to see if the ambulance would drive around the other curve of the track. ha ha ha


----------

